# Holy crap! BeverageElements.com



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

7lb co2 tank: $25!!!! http://bvrgelements.com/cyl_products.html#cart_restore


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

thats a good price, but those demensions are horrible.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Ya the dimensions are weird but kinda nice, I could probably hide it behind my desk.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Don't forget to factor shipping costs into the total price when comparing deals.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

$40 shipped. Still don't think that's so bad. A local gas place around here (which kinda rocks, $5 to get a refill and is only 10 minutes away!) wanted $100 for a 5lb tank.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

One nice thing about that 7# tank is that its height is the same as a 20# tank and that makes it a great spare while the 20# is out for a refill.


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

I ordered off their eBay page last night.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

I ordered last night aswell, but I ordered from their website.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> *$40 shipped*. Still don't think that's so bad. A local gas place around here (which kinda rocks, $5 to get a refill and is only 10 minutes away!) wanted $100 for a 5lb tank.





Lil' Swimz$ said:


> I ordered last night aswell, but I ordered from their website.


Was that through the Google checkout link? It works out to $49 through fleabay.


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

I think it depends on your location and how much shipping is. i paid $45 for the tank shipped off eBay, but it came with a perma seal. If I went off the website, I would have paid $40 shipped also.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Ya I used the Google Checkout. $40.08 for me. I live right next to Minnesota (Wisconsin). I wanted the one on eBay because it had the perma seal, but I don't have an eBay account. This is my first co2 setup, do you need a perma seal?


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

I think its highly recommended, but this is my first real tank besides paintball tanks.


----------



## cggorman (May 9, 2009)

Perma seal is nice, but certainly not required. With teflon/nylon, even if you over-torque so you can't re-use, you can still flip it over and get a second use. That's 6-9 months minimum for me. Besides, the gas supply shop sells the replacements for like a quarter a piece.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Co2 newbie here; what does over-torque mean, and teflon/nylon is tape right? You use it to.. put around the seals? Or you can use plumber's putty? Can you use both?


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Co2 newbie here; what does over-torque mean, and teflon/nylon is tape right? You use it to.. put around the seals? Or you can use plumber's putty? Can you use both?


Over torque is tightening the nut on too tightly where the reg meets the tank. It mashes the nylon seal into the threads, making it unreuseable. And the nylon/teflon we're talking about isn't the tape. It's a washer that goes in to make an airtight seal. This should be replaced every refill.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Ah I see. Say, do you know of a thread that shows a co2 system being set up step by step? 
That'd probably answer alot of my questions.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

OH I get it with the perma seal and teflon/nylon washer! The perma seal is reusable but the washers aren't, I see. Its preference, huh?


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Sorry to triple post, but will there be any problems getting the tank filled? I won't be able to switch the tank in for a filled one, I'm sure, there are no other websites that mention a 7lb co2 tank except for the Beverage Elements site.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Mine came today! Its REALLY tall!


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

I should be getting mine today.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Cool, they actually look kinda neat, but are kinda wobbley. I strapped mine in.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

you should strap in any tank. I got his 7lb tank off their ebay page for $40 shipped, and I live in ohio. Best deal I have EVER seen.


----------



## maknwar (Aug 10, 2008)

You'll have to find a place that refills tanks and not exchange them.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Not a bad price at all. I'd just bungee cord it to the stand and call it a day. Unsightly to some, but it'd be completely hidden since my tank sits almost in a corner.


----------

